# transition sleeper



## varnish (Mar 13, 2010)

Good evening,

Anyone has ''de facto'' experience or a diagram of the Superliner's Transition sleepers ? I'm offered atwo roomettes in one of those on SL...don't know about the layout....Amk's agent didn't either ( Why am I not surprised ??? )

I understand they're all roomettes configurations, but do they still only have 4 on the lower ''deck'', and how many upper deck ?: 20 or so ??

Are the cars newer han SLI or II ? Any idea about the ride quality ?

And if part of the car is for crew useage, does that mean varied amount of traffic at various time due to shifts, break times, etc....?

Inquisitive mind at work here....

Muchos gratias

Cheers


----------



## AlanB (Mar 13, 2010)

Here's the layout of the Trans/Dorm, with thanks to Printman for having saved them to his site.












All Trans/Dorms are Superliner II cars and therefore ride similar to the rest of the Superliner Fleet.

And yes, there is usually a rush hour in the car around 6:00 AM or so as the bulk of the crew heads off to their duties.

One other note, most of the Dorms are as pictured with the H-room, but there are a few cars that have a ladies powder room and shower instead, along with the mens shower also downstairs in part of that space. In those cars, there is no upstairs combo shower/bathroom at the end of the car.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Mar 13, 2010)

also someone said that if the transition sleeper does not have the H-room that passengers are not allowed downstairs sense the showers are upstairs.


----------



## AlanB (Mar 13, 2010)

amtrakwolverine said:


> also someone said that if the transition sleeper does not have the H-room that passengers are not allowed downstairs sense the showers are upstairs.


No, you've got it backwards. In a car with no H-room, the passengers have to be allowed downstairs as that's where the showers are. On cars with an H-room, there is a shower as shown in the above diagram on the upper level at the end of the car. Therefore, other than if someone is occupying the H-room, no passengers are allowed downstairs.


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Mar 13, 2010)

If passengers are allowed downstairs, can them make use of the lounge area? It might be nice to be able stretch out, and have a bid different feel than from one's roomette.

I have never been in a transdorm, but I have made use of the vestibule area just to get out and about from my roomette. A few times, I spent some time having a friendly chat with the conductor who was also hanging around the vestibule.


----------



## AlanB (Mar 13, 2010)

Cho Cho Charlie said:


> If passengers are allowed downstairs, can them make use of the lounge area? It might be nice to be able stretch out, and have a bid different feel than from one's roomette.


No. At least not without an invite from a crew member, that it their lounge. Generally one finds the conductors there too during the day. At night, at least one conductor is supposed to be found in the dining car.


----------



## varnish (Mar 13, 2010)

AlanB said:


> Here's the layout of the Trans/Dorm, with thanks to Printman for having saved them to his site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many thanks for that excellent info.

I presume the line denotethe '' border'' between crew space and '' public'' space...i-e: past #23 & 24 ....==no man's land for passengers...

Cheers

Thanks again

Claude


----------



## varnish (Mar 13, 2010)

Sorry about my previous post....

My question was: is the red line before #1 to #8 a '' border'' meaning ''no passenger beyond that point: space limited to crew members only '' ??

I suppose #21&22, which are the ones we're being offered, would be in a pretty good ''riding '' position, almost close to centre.....I certainly wouldn't even consider taking #15....( which is why it's in ( ) , presumably....), being right accross the shower/bathroom and at the very end of the car, a rough spot in any car....

Thanks again

Cheers

Claude


----------



## jmbgeg (Mar 13, 2010)

varnish said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the layout of the Trans/Dorm, with thanks to Printman for having saved them to his site.
> ...


My exerience (prior post) is that a trandsdorm room is not equal to high bucket.


----------



## AlanB (Mar 13, 2010)

Actually no, the red line has nothing to do with the "border' between crew and pax areas.

The person who had originally put up this diagram on a site now gone, had scanned the image from the safety cards found in all Superliner cars. The red line actually points to the area where various safety items can be found. At the other end of the red line, now cut off in the scan, are symbols for just what type of safety equipment can be found in that location, examples a fire extinguisher, first aid kits, flashlights, and such.


----------



## Trogdor (Mar 14, 2010)

varnish said:


> I certainly wouldn't even consider taking #15....( which is why it's in ( ) , presumably....), being right accross the shower/bathroom and at the very end of the car, a rough spot in any car....


Room 15 isn't a sleeper room. It's sort of a conductor's "office," though you'll probably never actually see a conductor using it as such.



jmbgeg said:


> My exerience (prior post) is that a trandsdorm room is not equal to high bucket.


Any room can be sold at pretty much any bucket, depending on the going rate for sleepers on that particular train.

All that said, I'm wondering if there should be a "sticky" thread at the top of the page since questions about "Where is room (17-20)? What's a Transition Sleeper?" seem to come up every ten minutes or so.


----------



## printman2000 (Mar 14, 2010)

AlanB said:


> Actually no, the red line has nothing to do with the "border' between crew and pax areas.
> The person who had originally put up this diagram on a site now gone, had scanned the image from the safety cards found in all Superliner cars. The red line actually points to the area where various safety items can be found. At the other end of the red line, now cut off in the scan, are symbols for just what type of safety equipment can be found in that location, examples a fire extinguisher, first aid kits, flashlights, and such.


Does not really matter but these are my own scans of the safety card.


----------



## printman2000 (Mar 14, 2010)

I believe, after looking at photos online, you can tell the difference between the two versions by looking for the windows of the H-Room. If there are no windows on one end of the lower level, you have a car without the H-Room.


----------



## jmbgeg (Mar 14, 2010)

rmadisonwi said:


> varnish said:
> 
> 
> > I certainly wouldn't even consider taking #15....( which is why it's in ( ) , presumably....), being right accross the shower/bathroom and at the very end of the car, a rough spot in any car....
> ...


I agree to a point. I am OP on a prior post as to what amenities the transition sleeper does not offer vs. a regular sleeper.


----------



## rodmabn294 (Jun 6, 2013)

******************** NOTE - Three Year Old Topic ********************

I was booked in the transition sleeper on train #5 the California Zephyr from CHI to Emeryville departing CHI May 29th 2013.

Originally assigned room 22 I was reassigned after boarding to room 17 because the power outlet for my power strip was inop.

Car was positioned behind the baggage car and followed by three Superliner Coaches.

The attendant in the adjacent coach took care of the paying passengers in our car. Only five roomettes were occupied

Also had male and female shower rooms ... (lounge and room for females)

P42 94

P42 114

Baggage 1712

SuperLiner II Transition Sleeper 39011 Roomette 17

SuperLiner I Coach 35009

SuperLiner I Coach 34073

SuperLiner I Coach 34028

SuperLiner II Lounge 33029

SuperLiner II Diner 38042

SuperLiner I Coach 32000

SuperLiner I Coach 32062

SuperLiner II Coach 32073 CALIFORNIA

I travel on the Capitol Limited to CHI from WAS and noticed no real difference in service or cleanliness between the car I occupied on #5 and the car on #29..

5/28/2013

Capital Limited

Washington to Chicago

P42 185

P42 145

Amfleet Coach ?

Amfleet Coach 43378

Amfleet Coach 82553

Amfleet Coach 82553

Amfleet Cafe 43378

Baggage 1733

SuperLiner II Transition Sleeper 39026

SuperLine I Sleeper 32054

SuperLiner II Sleeper 32079 Roomette 2

SuperLiner II Diner 38049

SuperLiner II Lounge 33038

SuperLiner I Coach 34044

SuperLiner I Coach 31027

SuperLiner I Coach 34079


----------



## tonys96 (Jun 6, 2013)

We traveled on the Eagle in the transdorm, were a bit worried, but after hearing from from fellow AU members, we just went with it. It was just great! Had same SCA as sleeper behind us, and he was there when we needed him, and not there when we didn't.

Really liked it better, got to walk more!


----------



## rodmabn294 (Jun 6, 2013)

Also the lower level of the transition car I rode on did not have the 4 seats as shown in the diagram and the upper level shower room was a roomette.. The space labeled 15 had a table with juice , ice bucket and a chair with the coffee opositte the rest room in the middle of the car upstairs.


----------



## aidancheddar (Jun 6, 2013)

AlanB said:


>


I've always wondered what the Transition Sleeper layout is like.


----------

